
New Tesla Model S software update lets car park itself with no one inside it - anderzole
http://bgr.com/2016/01/09/tesla-model-s-software-update-7-1-summon/
======
voidz
One thing I love to do with my manual transmission car (common in my country),
purely to impress my passengers, is to attempt perfect backward parking:
swiftly, in one go, preferably into a small spot. Our streets are small,
usually not designed for cars in the first place, or at least not so many of
them. So this type of parking really is not an easy thing to do for many
people. It takes effort, skill, and some luck, depending on the car of course.

All I want to say is that I'm not looking forward to meeting _that one guy_
who takes notice and keeps looking just to see how I do my best, tongue
hanging out, checking the mirrors, making sure I steer and drive in exactly
the right way, and then when I get out tells me I should take a look at this,
after which he tells his car to park which it then does better than I ever
could. I wouldn't blame him though. Who wouldn't want to be Michael Knight?!

